# People against "Designer" Dogs.....



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Ever since I have been on this search for a dog and we decided to go for a Cockapoo "Designer" Dog. I have been to other forums, talked to people about the dog we will get most people have "opinions" on the matter.

Family and others seemed that only way you should get a dog is from the "pound" or "rescue". Or why would you pay for a mixed breed? And some dog forums think people that breed Designer dogs are only in it for the MONEY and don't care about the dogs.. Which makes me made. 

We have been looking to do this since March 2012. So I have looked at ALL options. Between the pound and private rescues the prices range from $40-400. I have watch the county pound the Humane Society and frankly the dogs they have there are not what we want. For $200-300 more we can get what we want.

Being we have decided we want a Cockapoo and a puppy, the breeder really is the only option for us. I am watching out for a Cockapoo puppy through VIP rescue in Orlando. But I think that's a long shot.

I have had dogs while growing up and always had "mutts". Which were puppies most of the time. But as an adult I can pick and choose what "I" want. And if I choose to go to a breeder then thats my choice.

One thread I read was about "Designer" dog owners giving up their dogs to the pound. As if its any worse then standard breeds being given up. I see more pittbulls, Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever and other such dogs at the pounds. So this happens with ALL dogs. 

Also the thing about the breeder is only in it for the money. I have spoke to a few breeders and these people are hardly in it for the money. I really doubt these breeders are rolling in money.

Frankly if we could find what we are looking for I would go to a rescue, but doubt we will. As my husband really wants to have a puppy that we can raise. Also and get a Cockapoo with the size we like. 

One thread I read, which was done a couple of years ago, one person mention that her mother had a Designer Dog that was really mean and bit her kid. As if being a designer dog was why the dog was mean. Could it have been the way the dog was raised????  Really people, dogs are like people they are not born mean they are raise that way.

Okay I'm done.. LOL


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's all about how dogs are raised. I don't believe any domestic dogs are vicious or aggressive by nature. If a grown up dog has issues it's down to the owner! I don't believe that mixed breeds are designer dogs as such, I think the is no problem in choosing a dog that's right for your family. All puppies need homes at the end of the day no matter what their breed is!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've heard it all too.

You have one side that wants you to feel bad that you didn't "save" your dog from the animal shelter (got a lot of that when the shelter was running a special, and all that was left were pit bulls, and I kept saying I didn't want a big dog), and the other side is saying you are paying too much money for a mutt (I hear this mostly from pure bred jerks).

I just look at them and tell them how much I really paid for my cockapoo and schnoodle and it makes them sick ^^.

It's better to go with a breeder so you can know a little more about the puppy then if you got it from a store (not the best) or a shelter (noting against those, but am still dealing with my rescued dog).


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lynn<3*

Funny thing my family has done our "rescuing". Most the dogs and animals we had where strays that we took in. Well except one dog and the birds, which where from breeders. We even rescue a horse. I even rescue a stray rabbit.

But for one time on wanting to go to a breeder unless its a pure breed it seems people want to give you grief... LOL

If we didn't have our cat of 7 years, I probably would get an older dog from a pound. (Maybe). Our cat was a stray... 



> I just look at them and tell them how much I really paid for my cockapoo and schnoodle and it makes them sick ^^.


:-D


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

> I probably would get an older dog from a pound. (Maybe). Our cat was a stray...


We got our schnoodle from a shelter. They had him down as a poodle/ terrier mix. I got tired of playing the "what the heck are you???!!!!" game and got a DNA test from PetSmart and found out what he was. His old micro chip told us a little more.

Growing up, we got most of our pets from either animal shelters or from military families who were going over seas and didn't want to take their pets (my dad was/ is a sucker for animals and people in the military (old sailor)).

Amiee Jane I just paid a $200 re-homing fee cause the people couldn't handle her.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I can't bring myself to tell anyone how much I paid for my poos unless they are fellow cockapoo owners!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like it work out well for you. I still keeping an eye out for a Cockapoo from a rescue. But don't know if it will work out. We want a dog by Dec. So we will see what happpens, but probably will go with a breeder I have pick out in Tampa.

I didn't know PetSmart did DNA testing.... Looks like you had a lot of animals also growing up...


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I can't bring myself to tell anyone how much I paid for my poos unless they are fellow cockapoo owners!


LOL yea I beginning to think the same thing.. I figure I would just say yea, yea I got him from a rescue. Then people would say ahhh.  Then end of story.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think people who go on about designer dogs should get a grip on reality.All pedigree dogs are designer dogs.They are designed to follow a standard designed more by man than nature.The only pure bred dog is the wolf. Now I have had pedigree dogs,mongrels and so called designer(cockapoo)but they all have one thing in common,they're dogs(I draw the line at having a wolf)!All different personalities and characters and that is the charm of the dog.Choice of dog and what someone is prepared to pay for it is up to that individual and is no-one elses business.All that matters is whatever choice people make they love and care for that dog for the rest of its life .


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Kim,

I have had exactly the same thoughts as you listed out in your first post and came to the same conclusions- I'm an adult, I have researched the breeds of dog I would be interested in and I have _chosen_ a cockapoo because I feel that the breed suits my lifestyle.

I was told by a few people about how they rescued their dogs and couldn't understand why I would *pay so much money* for a dog!!

Well my personal experience when we did try a pound was that it was absolutely full to the brim with staffi crosses and a few alsation/husky type dogs. There was a pair of springer x labradors who my partner and I thought would suit us quite well. We enquired and were told that they wouldn't suit us (my partner would have been able to take them to work with him everyday which is part field based and part office) and that they really wanted to avoid having any dogs brought back to them. Ok fair enough, but then the lady went on to say "what about a staffi?". Now, I understand that they can be great dogs but I would not want one and would never even contemplate one, I'm sure my face would have shown this and I told the lady "No, I don't want a staffi". She said "are you sure, they are really great dogs and are really good with children". She pushed this a few more times too!! So much for not wanting dogs to come back, they want to shove the staffis out of the door to anyone who walks in!!

Just ignore any negative comments, the main thing is that you love your dog and are happy with your choices!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

There is still a huge problem with dogs of both recognised breed and cross breed being bred without any health tests for the parents and showing a total disregard for the future health of the pups they produce. This is carried out up and down the country both with puppy farms and back yard breeders who just produce pups as they see it as easy money - the designer dog tag means they can demand a premium for the resulting pups leaving the future owners to pick up the bill for future health problems and heartbreak.

I will happily support good breeders doing all possible health tests on both the parents used whether they are producing pedigrees or crossbreeds. Good breeders will also put an awful lot of work into socialising the pups and giving them the best possible start in life.

Molly was less than 2 years old when she was diagnosed with severe luxating patella. So far she has avoided surgery but she is badly affected and will suffer the affects from this in later life. Her condition is hereditary and the result of poor breeding practices.

Speaking to my vet he sees plenty of designer dogs with other heriditary conditions, particularly knee and hip problems.

Of course people have the right to choose the dog they want - but at the moment far too many breeders are in it only for the money and pedalling false tales of cockapoos and the like being genetically more healthy and hypo-allergenic to persuade people to pay over the odd for an often poorly produced puppy.

Molly was rehomed when she became too much for her first owners - they believed they were buying a cute cuddly puppy who needed minimum exercise and input - unfortunately nobody told Molly this and she is a bright active dog who needs plenty of exercise and training.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> There is still a huge problem with dogs of both recognised breed and cross breed being bred without any health tests for the parents and showing a total disregard for the future health of the pups they produce. This is carried out up and down the country both with puppy farms and back yard breeders who just produce pups as they see it as easy money - the designer dog tag means they can demand a premium for the resulting pups leaving the future owners to pick up the bill for future health problems and heartbreak.
> 
> I will happily support good breeders doing all possible health tests on both the parents used whether they are producing pedigrees or crossbreeds. Good breeders will also put an awful lot of work into socialising the pups and giving them the best possible start in life.
> 
> ...


"Jumping on the Band-wagon" happens in all walks of life - but I totally support what you have put here - there are both hereditary and "environmental" conditions that affect the full spectrum of dogs - whether "Designer" or not - Health testing is a MUST...full-stop !!! (there is no excuse).
For anyone wanting to breed - whether it is for a "one-off" litter or a larger licensed breeder with an on-going breeding program - no-one should bypass, avoid or mis-represent proper health tests and no-one should hide behind "my dog is perfectly fine - so I don't need to do the tests" comment.

I have to admit - that having looked into health testing and health issues with a very broad brush - that there will be a glut of blind Cockapoos within the next 5 - 10 years purely down to the fact that people don't think that there is anything wrong with "their" pet. The stark truth is that there are too many "Carriers" (and even "Affected" Cockapoos) of PRA being bred from indiscriminately that WILL result in blind Cockapoos in years to come........................and how many of them will be bred from before the issue rears it's head ?

Yes - and emotive subject -------- but a real one 

Stephen X


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

*Jukee Doodles & 2ndhandgal*

I think we all can agree that there are a lot of breeders out there and some don't follow the rules. Being pure or designer breeders.

That's why you have to do research on who you get your pups from. I'm personally not getting the dog because of it being hypo-allergenic or sheds less. My husband had a Cockapoo when he was young so had experience with that type of dog. Plus it's a good size dog for us.

Heck even pure breeds have health problems. My only thing is this is the dog we have decided on after looking at many different breeds and mixed dogs (shelter dogs). We kept coming back to the Cockapoo. 

I have herd people of a different forum say "My dog is so cute. I want to breed them!" LOL and I thought "Really???". Those people have no clue of what it would take to breed a dog. My parents where thinking of going to go in to breeding birds. It takes a lot more then what most people are willing to do. My parents decided against it, once they found out what it really is about.

That's why I don't take it lightly on who I get our dog from.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> "Jumping on the Band-wagon" happens in all walks of life - but I totally support what you have put here - there are both hereditary and "environmental" conditions that affect the full spectrum of dogs - whether "Designer" or not - Health testing is a MUST...full-stop !!! (there is no excuse).
> For anyone wanting to breed - whether it is for a "one-off" litter or a larger licensed breeder with an on-going breeding program - no-one should bypass, avoid or mis-represent proper health tests and no-one should hide behind "my dog is perfectly fine - so I don't need to do the tests" comment.
> 
> I have to admit - that having looked into health testing and health issues with a very broad brush - that there will be a glut of blind Cockapoos within the next 5 - 10 years purely down to the fact that people don't think that there is anything wrong with "their" pet. The stark truth is that there are too many "Carriers" (and even "Affected" Cockapoos) of PRA being bred from indiscriminately that WILL result in blind Cockapoos in years to come........................and how many of them will be bred from before the issue rears it's head ?
> ...


In total agreement Stephen, together with joint problems it makes it a difficult future for many of todays pups and there is no excuse for breeders not doing every possible test to try their best to ensure pups live long healthy lives.


----------



## Miya (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Kim It may be a long shot but try and google poo mix and click on cockapoo they did have some in the Florida area. I adopted my cockapoo from my county's rescue and it was the sweetest dog ever. Sadly he was run down my a hit n run speeder in my yard after having her only 2 months. I was devastated and vowed I would never put my heart out there again but I searched and searched and to my surprise there was an older lady giving away a Cockapoo for free because she could no longer are for her and love dher enough to not give her to the highest bidder but to freely hand over to a family full of Love. So what if you know your breed and want to buy one either way it goes you are still loving an animal....good luck in your search, I'm glad to see someone on here from the U.S.


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

Hi Miya..not to hijack this post but where in Arkansas are you from? I am from Hot Springs and have an 18 week old cockapoo.....I am going to take some new pictures and post today. Not many of us from the US on here but I love my new UK friends.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tell me, where do they put the label on a designer dog? You chose the dog that's right for you. You do your research (hence why I am on this site) and when you find THE ONE, you give your heart. Simples!


----------



## Miya (Apr 24, 2012)

Susan I am from Magnolia, its about 1hr 45min from hot spring and we go there all the time. I was feeling a little left out on here because left out on here (just kidding) because they be having poo meets and it seems like a lot of Fun but I love the forum nonetheless


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

*carlsbadsue & Miya*

Small World, well sort of. I was in Arkansas back in 1996 with Americorps NCCC. We where in Little Rock, then went to Crowley Ridge State Park. We made a trip down to Hot Springs also.

It was fun there.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck with your search Kim. Please don't be put off or influenced by other people. Your choice of dog is between you and hubby. It sounds like you are fully away of the pit falls of bad breeding practices.

If a cockapoo is the dog for you, then a cockapoo it is. If someone else wants a rescue dog, then good for them. If another wants a mut, then good for them too. Would you give them such a hard time in their choice? I bet not. Smile sweetly when they pass on their two penny worth and carry on with your search for a cockapoo.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Where do you find the label on a designer dog? Designed for love. Designed for fun. Designed for mess, designed for cuddles. Designed For giving. long live Designer Dogs....or really just Dogs.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Where do you find the label on a designer dog? Designed for love. Designed for fun. Designed for mess, designed for cuddles. Designed For giving. long live Designer Dogs....or really just Dogs.


The same place where you get "preowned" cars instead of "used" cars...


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*People Against Designer Dogs Get a Little Crazy*

When I first got my 2 Poos, I started a blog and joined a dog forum. The blog is called "Designer Puppys." You can imagine the ripping comments on one of my first posts!

Same thing happened on the forum. I posted the Boyz pics and took a real beating. The best thing I ever did was to join this forum. Gave me time to recover.

Today I wrote a "lensography" compiling all my Cockapoo dog articles, one of which discusses designer dog breeders. Guess I should congratulate myself for finally recovering from all the designer dog hatred!

FYI - here's the lensography - Celebrating Cockapoo Dogs.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

alvinsimon said:


> When I first got my 2 Poos, I started a blog and joined a dog forum. The blog is called "Designer Puppys." You can imagine the ripping comments on one of my first posts!
> 
> Same thing happened on the forum. I posted the Boyz pics and took a real beating. The best thing I ever did was to join this forum. Gave me time to recover.
> 
> ...


Yea when I started to research what type of dog we wanted to get. A Goldendoodle came up with one of my neighbors. So I looked it up and seemed like a dog I would and my husband too would like. So went to a major dog forum. Boy did I get attacked like you wouldn't believe. Plus questioning my ability to raise a dog. And just because I haven't had an dog as adult that growing up with about 40 animals didn't count. Including about 8 dogs which all lived long lives.

But then did come across Doodle Kisses, then this site when we decided on a Cockapoo. I'll look at your website.


----------

